# Is it realistic that my Prius will last 7 yrs putting 40,000 miles on each yr?



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I leased a brand new Prius 2 yrs ago which I've used for Uber. I put on 70,000 miles in 2 yrs. Yesterday I bought out the car and will pay $200 a month for 5 yrs.

Has anyone put 40,0000 * 7 yrs worth of miles on their car? If so, did the engine require replacement? Transmission?


----------



## jervin32189 (Nov 17, 2016)

I can’t speak personally but I’m sure other Prius drivers on here have had Prius’s above 280k miles. I’m sure the battery discussion will come up but I will let the first hand opinions speak more.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

The odds are pretty good you'll need a new transmission before 280,000 miles. 
Engines usually last longer than transmissions, and being it's battery part time, you should be fine there.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

There have been owners on PriusChat.com who have racked up unusually high mileage. One guy worked as a medical courier in Florida who put over 460k miles on his Prius on the original engine and drive battery. There is a 299,999 mile club there with a bunch of members. I think the record is the courier who posts under the ID "2 fas 4 u."

https://priuschat.com/threads/299-999-mile-club.79235/page-29


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> There have been owners on PriusChat.com who have racked up unusually high mileage. One guy worked as a medical courier in Florida who put over 460k miles on his Prius on the original engine and drive battery. There is a 299,999 mile club there with a bunch of members. I think the record is the courier who posts under the ID "2 fas 4u."
> 
> https://priuschat.com/threads/299-999-mile-club.79235/page-29


Thanks!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Super reliable car, my money is on it NOT needing a new ****** in that time period and also NOT needing a new battery (ignore hybrid battery haters who know nothing about the actual history of these cars). Prius is about as good as it gets for long term dumping miles on a car. Even the brake consumption is minor due to the regen. I have a hybrid toyota in the driveway right now (not a prius). I hate how they drive (the throttle response is abominable), but they are reliable as hell.


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

I sold Toyotas for several years before "retiring". Consumer Reports named the Prius as the most reliable car on the road a couple of years ago. The engine won't be a problem and the drive battery shouldn't ( 150,000 miles was the earliest replacement of a drive battery; they had one going when I left with over 350,000 miles on the original battery). I never heard of a transmission replacement in one. Conservative driving, religious adherence to maintenance, and prompt response to any issue will make your car last as long as possible. 300,000 miles is realistic. Make double car payments just to make sure.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Keep it maintained well and I bet you'll be fine those batteries should be good to 300k no issue , you'll probably go through a 3 or 4 sets of struts . 

Like toyota guy said if you're gonna drive that much and have a loan make extra payments so you don't get upside down if you get in an accident or if you have an interest rate under 4% pay the minimum payment and add gap coverage


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

Everything about the batteries I've heard has been good. I know one person who has had to have a new battery on a Prius, you can find rebuilt batteries for cheap-ish if you need one, the transmission IS the electric drive, so if it goes you'll be replacing all of that, but it almost never fails, and you can probably find a used one.

Don't buy a new one, but that goes for all cars, and definitely for hybrids, they lose a lot of resale value in the first couple years. After that, they tend to hold value pretty well.

And of course I've got to put in a good word for the Ford C-Max (and Fusion hybrid/energi), it's a similar drivetrain to the Prius, but MUCH better handling.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I've personally driven in recent model year toyotas with over 400,000 miles. But these are taxis with company hourly employees and a stack of parts in the corner.

The only question is... Is it going to be worth it for YOU to keep spending money keeping it on the road.

My 2010 Sienna wasn't worth fixing after I needed a crapload of work at 200,000 miles. I wasn't going to spend $3,000-$3,500 on a car with $230,000 miles that scored THIS on KBB










If it's a matter of a cab company putting $5,000 in parts on car to get another 50,000 miles and $10,000+ in rental sure. But if it the car craps out 3 days later their other option is to strip $15,000 in parts back off the car and put them back into the spare pile and take the frame to the scrap yard on the back of a pickup.

Your not going to have that option my friend.

And yes that's how the math can look sometimes.

(And yes cab companies recycle parts)


----------

